# Caseking-Neuheiten: Roccat Kone Max Gaming Kit, Radiatoren mit Lüfter-Kit [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. November 2009)

*Caseking-Neuheiten: Roccat Kone Max Gaming Kit, Radiatoren mit Lüfter-Kit [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Caseking-Neuheiten: Roccat Kone Max Gaming Kit, Radiatoren mit Lüfter-Kit [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Caseking-Neuheiten: Roccat Kone Max Gaming Kit, Radiatoren mit Lüfter-Kit [Anzeige]


----------



## Rakyr (20. November 2009)

*Caseking-Neuheiten: Roccat Kone Max Gaming Kit, Radiatoren mit Lüfter-Kit [Anzeige]*

Hm, warum wird der Feser Xchanger denn nicht mit Triebwerk-Lüftern angeboten? Wurden die nicht extra auf Radiatorkühlung ausgelegt?


----------



## Amigo (20. November 2009)

*AW: Caseking-Neuheiten: Roccat Kone Max Gaming Kit, Radiatoren mit Lüfter-Kit [Anzeige]*

Denke daß der Aufpreis im Vergleich zur gewonnenen Leistung die meisten Leute abschrecken würde... zumal es nicht wirklich spürbar kühler mit den Triebwerken wird...  Test

Das 360er Bundle find ich super, hab aber schon 2 Tripple... einer liegt noch rum.


----------

